# 2 1/2 gallon stock



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I hava fluval 2.5 gallon tank in my office at work. Im wondering what fish I could get that would be active. I currntlu have 3 neon tetras and they dont move alot. They usually stick to the bottom. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

P.s. I dont want a beta


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/boraras-brigittae/
A group of these guys? They would benefit from the tank being planted though.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

2.5g is really small. I have one setup as a mini reef at the moment. Personally i wouldn't put any type of fish in one. I'd put a hardy shrimp selection in it like red cherry shrimp or something instead.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Nano tanks are a hobby niche that has its own following. There are a lot of tiny species that can be used for a nano tank. Unfortunately, I can't think of a single Cichlid that is small enough.

_Heterandria formosa_, known as the Least Killifish is not a killie but a livebearer. Females max at 1 inch, but only a few get that big. It is a native species, found in the SE U.S. If you are looking for an active fish, they will fill the bill. There are a lot of other tiny livebearers, you could research them.

Speaking of Killifish, many small and even moderately sized species will live comfortably in a 2.5 gallon tank. They tend to be active with breeding most of the time, and some species will allow fry to actually grow up in the tank with them. *Not* the species you see in stores, but others that are commonly available online these days.

There are also several small species of Tetra, and numerous small Rasboras and Danios. Very popular right now is the Celestial Pearl Danio, originally marketed as the Galaxy Rasbora. Not too hard to find online. A Nano Tetra that is commonly available, sometimes even in stores, is _Hyphessobrycon amandae_, the Ember Tetra. Moderately active species, likely more than the Neons ever were.

If the tank is planted, some of these fish may even spawn and allow fry to grow up in the tank. I've had Embers spawn in a tank that had gotten a massive growth of Java Moss, and fry grew up alongside. Same with Celestial Pearl Danios, and _Boraras brigittae_.

There are also tiny species of _Corydoras_, such as _C. habrosus_ and _pygmaeus_. With a little effort, a Nano community can be put together.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for some feedback guys. Yea I know the tank is tiny but like I said its in my office at work and although I would love a bigger one, the boss said no.

Anyways *** only began to scratch the surface of planted tanks. This tank currently has 3 banana plants in it. I may get more though


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So im looking for the least killifish to buy only and I cant seem to find them anywhere. Does anyone have an idea about where I can find them?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Also with these fish, would some ghost shrimp and a snail be fine?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

nvm to the where to buy. I got them from ebay!


----------

